# New Mexico championship



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Well the hunt as come and gone, we had a blast running around New Mexico chasing coyotes. We ended up killing 16 in a day and a half which was good enough for 3rd place which paid 2750$$.

Day one we had a 2.5 hour drive to our morning area, we struggled really bad in the morning and had only two killed by 12. We decided to take some time and move areas to see if that would help. We drove 30 minutes across the valley and ended up killing 8 in the afternoon and evening hunt to put us at 10 for day one. It was a rough day and we hunt our asses off and really turned the day around in the afternoon, 10 was my goal for day one and we barely got it on the last stand of the day.

Day two we knew we only had 5-6 hours to hunt before we had to drive to checkin. We killed 4 coyotes within the first two hours then went dry for an hour then killed 2 more coyotes around 12 before we had to hit the road.

All in all it was a great weekend hunting coyotes with my best friend, should have had a few more but hey that's coyote hunting. Got to meet a lot of guys who I have interacted with either on social media or forums. There was a total of 43 teams, 1st was 21 2nd 17 3rd 16 4th 13 5th 12. Lots of 10s and 11s, it was a well ran event with good payouts and lots of door prices. I think they gave away about 4 suppressors, 10 good e callers and a bunch of other stuff. Have a contest in two weekend in az hopefully we can keep the ball rolling because there are gonna be some good teams in this one as well.

Stay safe and good hunting guys.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., sounds like a busy weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! That sound like a blast ! A lot of work though.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome job securing 3rd place! Had some buddies go do that tournament, got 6th with 11 I think.

Good luck in the AZ competition!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks guys it was a blast. Pretty worn out but it was well worth it, my face is finally recovering from all the shotgun shooting.

Yes mark I talked to bob at checkin they did well, he said they had a long drive to checkin so that ate up a lot of time.


----------

